# More Tributes from Gibson - 60s LP and SG



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The SG - Gibson.com: Gibson SG Special 60s Tribute

The LP - http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Ele...l/Gibson-USA/Les-Paul-Studio-60s-Tribute.aspx


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just checked the prices in the US of A. LP $849 and the SG $799. Extra $200 for lefty of each,


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I like this one here


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

That's my ultimate gigging guitar right there. Start savin' your pennies, boy...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If I didn't already have a P90 guitar (Hamer USA P90 Special), I would love to get this one...


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

The white/cream les paul is simply gorgeous


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Awww yeah!!! This...this is where it's at!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

They look awesome!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Geez, Gibson, would you please PLEASE put a wraptail on one of those SG's ???


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Does this mean the 50's tributes are discontinued?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There is a guy on Kijiji Ottawa trying to sell his for $1200 and claiming it is one of 120 made


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zurn said:


> Does this mean the 50's tributes are discontinued?


The 50's tributes were always supposed to be limited editions. The actual production #s haven't been confirmed as far as I know, but they were supposed to make 120 of each colour. It looks like they're going to follow a similar plan for these new ones.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Someone wanna give me some cash?? I think I'll take a SG, black or white. Maybe a LP too.



Damn those are nice!


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

Do we have a final word on the price? Looks like the ones in the USA are going to be cheap. Very cheap.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Since Yorkville is the Cdn Distributor for Gibson, and they are also the parent company of Long & McQuade, they are the place I would check first in Canada.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

And of course, there is the ever popular Gold Top.


----------



## Jean GODBOUT (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes hollowbody I agree with you, I wanted one like this (witch I could not aford) so I builded one (two P-90 Lollar pickups), love it !


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I would love one of those. Why do they have to charge more for lefties. Thats just rude.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

WHY BUY FROM THE USA , I EMAILED LONG AND MCQUADE ABOUT A 60s GOLDTOP.. 850.00 FREE SHIPPING.. BETTER THEN BUYING FROM MF.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Who said anything about buying from the USA (unless I missed it). Since L&M is owned by the Gibson distributor, I'd expect those guitars to turn up there at reasonable price.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

you where checking out the prices in the USA....just saying, u can get it cheaper in Canada, for anybody thats looking too buy.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Could these be made in China? Why would LP Studio's still be 1200$ and these 800$ ?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

zurn said:


> Could these be made in China? Why would LP Studio's still be 1200$ and these 800$ ?


No, they're US-made, but if you compare a Studio to a Tribute, you'll see where the price difference is. The finish on the Tribute is waaaaaaaaay cheaper than Gibson's standard 8-coat finish. They also use much cheaper paint. I'm pretty sure my 50's Studio Tribute was spray-painted with a $3 can of Krylon. But hey, I'm not complaining, it looks pretty decent and sounds fantastic! Plus, it's my lightest LP but a country-mile!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Also with the 1200.00 studio.. do u maybe get a hardshell case.,. these come with gigbags..


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> If I didn't already have a P90 guitar (Hamer USA P90 Special), I would love to get this one...


Agreed - that's one sexy SG.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maxer said:


> Agreed - that's one sexy SG.


Saw one at Steve's the other day. They do look good. Didn't try it,... potential for masochism there.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Well, colour me disappointed. _I know I should have known better,_ but these are a 'faded' type finish. From the pics, I had thought they were a gloss. The LP's have that cheesy crappy sanding done on some of the edges to make it look 'roadworn'. They do at least have a maple cap on them, appears to be 1/4" (pretty sure) or possibly but I don't think so 3/8" at the edges, so maybe thicker mid-body.

Just got back from L&M south here in Edmonton. 3 LP's on the wall, black, honey, & cherry. 1 SG, the natural/honey as featured in the pic above. It doesn't have the sanding like the LP's and, though it's probably the same finish, somehow it looks a little better straight on the mahogany. I plinked on it for a couple minutes, nice enough.....Be forwarned (or advised, as the case may be) these (both LP & SG) have a VERY skinny neck on them, from front to back, with a flat spot at the peak of the curve, at least down where the cowboy chords are. Fretboard width seems to be normal gibson 1 11/16" or very close to that.

LP = $850
SG = $815


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It says outright that these are 60s Tribute models - this means a 60s slim taper neck profile.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> It says outright that these are 60s Tribute models - this means a 60s slim taper neck profile.


Yup, I was just surprised at *how* thin. I've played plenty of Gibsons but never any quite this thin....I thought my old R0 was thin for a Gibson (no doubt, it was), these are much slimmer.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

from the 12th fret; "There's very little that needs to be said about the new Les Paul Studio 60s Tribute model. They are built 100% in Nashville, USA. Weight relieved mahogany body with a maple cap, P90 pickups. Satin Nitrocellulose sealer. Gig bag is included. 
Oh, and these incredible classic rock machines sell for $849....... 

....... Thought you might like that. 

Available in 5 colours. Production limited to 2011."


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I ordered a Worn Cherry SG and a Black LP just over a week ago, there in already and I'll pick them up on Tuesday and try and get some pics up and do a review. $1700 + taxes for the pair.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

notjoeaverage said:


> I ordered a Worn Cherry SG and a Black LP just over a week ago, there in already and I'll pick them up on Tuesday and try and get some pics up and do a review. $1700 + taxes for the pair.


You MUST post pictures once you have them,... but only after you play them until your fingers are bleeding.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Friday morning I went to L&M Cambridge. I opened a cardboard box, unziped a soft Gibson case and saw my brand new Honey burst 60's tribute Les Paul.

Things I like about this guitar:
-price was good for a USA made Les Paul. $850.00 - minus 200 bucks for some unused pedals I had lying around.
- was realy torn between the cherry burst and the honey but what I got looks amazing.
- absolutely love the slim neck -enough said
- pickups are dammed good and very hot. 
- minor point but interesting. With the honey burst and I'll assume the cherry, the maple cap forms a realy nice trim around the body
which I dont think you will get with the other colours.
- neck is stright as an arrow . I allways thought a little releaf was a good thing but as it is, there is NO buzzing anywhere on the neck.

Now for the NOT SO GOOD stuff
- although I allready knew that the pickup covers and the pickguard were an awfull shade of something, its even worse in real life.
Looking forward to turning these to black and that will be much better. Check out the SG picture in this thread to see what I mean.
- I know its my first Les Paul BUt I have handled Les Pauls before. This 60s tribute is so light, in a blindfold test, I would defy anyone to tell its a Les Paul. Good, Bad or indifferent, I would of loved at least another 3-4 puonds on this baby.
- the bridge volume control had a terrible wobble untill I pressed it in properly.
- checking a little closer, I found the body to be a 4 piece. This realy doesnt bother me at all .Just found it interesting.
-Just be feel, I find the tuning pegs and the pickup switch to be of lesser quality then I expected.

All things cosidered, I think I got a pretty good guitar at a reasonable price. 

Looking forward to other reviews.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

They had 2 at bellones in London, saw them and the price 850 and thought hey I `will be walking out with one today`, played it and hated it! Just for the record about 3 years ago I became a les paul guy after playing strats for years. my main gigging guitar is a les paul standard. Really wanted to walk out the door with the goldtop. First thing: finish: finish was dull and it's obvious they have cut several corners in this area to reduce the price. Not necessarily a bad thing if the guitar plays well. Second: found the neck very sluggish> action was so so (hey this can be adjusted) (my les paul has a 50's neck), but for me the kicker was the pickups. I found them dull and lifeless, almost sterile sounding to my ears (used to have a gibson es125tdc with P90's and these pickups weren't even close IMHO.< I played it through a fender prosonic (not much amp selection there), Overall I was very dissappointed, Price wise they would be comparable to the fender road worn series and by far I would say the fenders are better quality and sound. I then plugged in an SG standard and man it was like night and day< great guitar, comfortable neck, nice full rocking pickups< overall I would save a few hundred more and get and SG standard. I must say I walked out of there extremely dissapointed.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good review , bad review.. I don"t really know what too expect , will have too see when it gets here, there is a guitar for everybody, I dont expect this tribute to sound are play anything like my 82 custom, i want it too be different, but also good.

Well so far all i got is an empty Gibson case ;-(


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

OK got both today posted new thread NGD 60's Tribute Ebony Les Paul and Worn Cherry SG


----------

